# Two Smoked Turkey Breasts



## tbarrett (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a Masterbuilt 40' electric smoker and will be smoking 2 5lb bone in turkey breasts for Thanksgiving.  I have seen smoke the turkeys at 225 degrees for about 45 minutes per pound.  How would two turkeys effect the time and temp.  Do I treat these two breasts as one 10 lb turkey at 225 degrees 45 minutes per pound.  So it would take 7.5 hours to cook.  Would this be accurate or would I need to adjust differently because its two turkeys.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ginsco (Nov 22, 2016)

I am doing the same as you ,but I have a Masterbuilt 30. I don't go by time per pound but instead go by internal temp. I will treat each breast individually since they will probably cook at different rates anyway. Im just going for an internal temp of 160 and calling it good.

I'm still kind of a newbie at smoking but have been having some pretty good results just from reading this forum. I'm sure someone else will come by and offer better advice , so maybe I will learn something from your post too !  

Scott


----------



## tbarrett (Nov 22, 2016)

I agree about the internal temp.  That's my plan however we are eating at 2pm so trying to figure out how long it will take so I know what time to start it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2016)

The Time can be estimated by the heaviest Breast. These are small so not much of an impact on recovery. Say 2.5 and a 3 pounder. 3 X 45 = 2 hours 15 minutes +/- for both...JJ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't treat them as one breast. Account for 5 pounds if they are 5 pounds each. Give yourself an extra few hours of time. You can always wrap the turkey up in foil if it's done early. Smoking never finishes on time when you have guests. Better to be done to early than too late. 


Brine, brine, brine! Don't want dry turkey.

I put as many butter swatches under the skin of my bone in turkey breast as possible. 

Good luck.


----------

